# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Καβάλας [Historic photos of Kavala]

## Haddock

Σε συνέχεια της πρότασης, Carte Postalle του λιμανιού της Καβάλας πριν από 40 χρόνια περίπου. Όσοι ιστορικοί των πλοίων γνωρίζουν κάτι για την παντόφλα και το μικρό σκαρί, μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσουν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very rare postcard from *Kavalla* in 1919

Kavalla 1919.jpg

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ομορφη καρτποσταλ μιας πολυ ομορφης πολης.
η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο την παλια πολη μαλλον απο την θεση που βρισκεται σημερα η εκλησσια της παναγιας ή απο το σχολειο που ειναι και ο φαρος στο προαυλιο.δεξια στην φωτο στο υψωμα διακρινεται το καστρο της παλιας πολης.
απεναντι τα μεγαλα κτιρια ειναι η καπναποθηκες.
η πολη της καβαλας παλια ηταν μονο η περιοχη που λεμε σημερα - παλια πολη- .τα περισσοτερα σπιτια απο αυτα που βλεπουμε στην φωτο (κοντα με τις κεραμοσκεπες) εχουν διασωθει.επισης εχει διασωθει και το ιμαρετ που πλεον ειναι πολυτελες ξενοδοχειο.
στην φωτο απεναντι ηταν μονο η καπναποθηκες και καποια σπιτια των καπνεμπορων οπως επισης και πιο φτωχα σπιτια.πλεον εκει ειναι η καινουργια πολη με πολλες πολυκατοικιες .ευτυχως διατηρουνται ακομα καποιες καπναποθηκες που εχουν γινει κεντρα διασκεδασεως,μαγαζια ,bowling και καποιες ακομα παρατημενες.επισης διατηρουνται και καποια αρχοντικα των καπνεμπορων,η δημοτικη καπναποθηκη ,το δημαρχειο κά.
επισυναπτω και μια φωτο απο την σημερινη μορφη της πολης τραβηγμενη απο παρομοιο μερος με της καρτποσταλ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading here two photographs and two postcards from _Kavala_ during the 1941-44 period when the city was under Bulgarian occupation

First a 1941 photograph of a visitor. I have no idea if the ship is Greek or not.

Kavala Bulgarian occupation August 1941.jpg

Then, two postcards dated 1942 show a very fresh and modern city. The legends are in Bulgarian and (for the first time) the spelling is with one 'l'. 

Kavala Bulgarian occupation 1942a.JPGKavala Bulgarian occupation 1942b.JPG

Then a 1943 photograph. But while the photograph cites Kavala, I doubt if that's Kavala or perhaps Keramoti or even Thassos. As I have never visited the region I would appreciate someone else's advice on this matter

Kavala Bulgarian occupation 1943.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a wonderful postcard with an aerial view of *Kavala* from 1955

Kavala 1955.jpg

And then, Kavala in 2000.

Kavala now.jpg

Maybe then the beach that I showed in the 1943 Bulgarian picture is the same one that appears on the very west of the city in the modern picture?

----------


## sylver23

η παραλία που διακρίνεται στην φώτο μάλλον είναι η παραλία της ραψάνης δηλαδή αυτη που διακρίνεται και στην πιο πρόσφατη φωτο του νικόλα.Εκεί που εχω κυκλώσει την ΄φωτο πρέπει να εναι το σημείο που ειναι το ΤΕΙ (τεχνολογικό εκπαιδευτικό ιδρυμα) σήμερα.

Kavala Bulgarian occupation 1943.jpg


στην παρακάτω φωτο του νικόλα αν διακρίνω καλα στο σημείο με το κόκκινο ορθογώνιο ειναι λιμανάκι.Πλέον στο σημείο αυτό βρίσκεται το κολυμβητήριο ,το πάρκο φαλήρου ,και κάποια πάρκινγκ

Kavala 1955.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> η παραλία που διακρίνεται στην φώτο μάλλον είναι η παραλία της ραψάνης δηλαδή αυτη που διακρίνεται και στην πιο πρόσφατη φωτο του νικόλα.Εκεί που εχω κυκλώσει την ΄φωτο πρέπει να εναι το σημείο που ειναι το ΤΕΙ (τεχνολογικό εκπεδευτικό ιδρυμα) σήμερα.
> 
> στην παρακάτω φωτο του νικόλα αν διακρίνω καλα στο σημείο με το κόκκινο ορθογώνιο ειναι λιμανάκι.Πλέον στο σημείο αυτό βρίσκεται το κολυμβητήριο ,το πάρκο φαλήρου ,και κάποια πάρκινγκ


Very interesting! Never visited Kavala...  But to remove a little port to create a parking spot?

----------


## sylver23

δεν ειναι παρικνγκ ολος ο χωρος.ειναι κολυμβητηριο και ενα πανεμορφο παρκο με πολυ πρασινο.απλα οι δυο δρομοι που τερματιζουν στην εισοδο τους εχουν φτιαχτει με μεγαλο πλατος ωστε να μπορουν να παρκαρουν αυτοκινητα και δεξια και αριστερα καθετα στο πεζοδρομιο.γενικα ειναι μια καλη αναπλαση .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Kavala in 1963. The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Kavala 1963.jpg

Isn't this a nice postcard of Kavala?

Kavala.jpg

----------


## sylver23

φυσικα και ειναι νικο και σε ευχαριστουμε.
Σε αυτην την καρτ-ποσταλ διακρινονται και απο κοντα οι καπναποθηκες που υπηρχαν σε τοσο μεγαλο αριθμο παλια οπως εχω προαναφερει.
Κατω δεξια της φωτο διακρινεται ο τρουλος της εκκλησιας του Αγιου Νικολαου (υποθετω απο την αρχιτεκτονικη του ,οτι παλια ηταν τζαμι)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> φυσικα και ειναι νικο και σε ευχαριστουμε.
> Σε αυτην την καρτ-ποσταλ διακρινονται και απο κοντα οι καπναποθηκες που υπηρχαν σε τοσο μεγαλο αριθμο παλια οπως εχω προαναφερει.
> Κατω δεξια της φωτο διακρινεται ο τρουλος της εκκλησιας του Αγιου Νικολαου (υποθετω απο την αρχιτεκτονικη του ,οτι παλια ηταν τζαμι)


 What year do you think it is?

----------


## sylver23

νικο μπορει να πεφτω εξω αλλα με 2-3 πραγματακια που παρατηρω και σε συγκριση με τις λοιπες φωτο του θεματος πρεπει να ειναι καπου μετα το 1940.

Αυτο το λεω διοτι βλεπω και εχουν γινει καποιες αναπλασεις στο λιμανι,η πολη εχει αρχισει και επεκτεινεται προς τους λοφους ,διακρινω και καποια πιο καινουργια κτιρια και γινεται και αναπλαση στην πλατεια ελευθεριας (ειναι ενα τετραγωνο πισω απο το λιμανι η ''αλανα '' που φαινεται.
Κρινοντας απο τις προηγουμενες φωτο του 55,υποθετω οτι ειναι αναμεσα σε 1940 και 1950.
Καποιος πιο γνωστης θα μπορουσε να βοηθησει

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Kavala_ in 1961. The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Kavala 2.jpg

_Kavala_ in 1958. The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Kavala.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Kavala_ postcard as rare as it can get... Undated but probably 1880s or 1890s

Kavala.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καβαλα.  Η καρτ ποσταλ λεει οτι ειναι της δεκαετιας του 1930. Ειναι δυνατον;

Kavala 1930s.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καβαλα 1954

Kavala 1954.jpg

----------


## sylver23

> Καβαλα.  Η καρτ ποσταλ λεει οτι ειναι της δεκαετιας του 1930. Ειναι δυνατον;
> 
> Kavala 1930s.jpg


Φυσικά και όχι :Razz:  :Razz: 
Κατι πολύ απλο που δείχνει οτι δεν είναι σωστή η χρονολογία είναι η συγκριση με την τελευταία φωτο του 1954.
Στα δεξια διακρίνεται ενας μωλος που στην πρώτη φώτο έχει επεκταθεί (οπως είναι και σήμερα)

Η καρτ ποσταλ είναι τραβηγμένη μαλλον απο τον σταυρό πάνω απο την εκκλησία του Αγίου Παντελεήμων

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φυσικά και όχι
> Κατι πολύ απλο που δείχνει οτι δεν είναι σωστή η χρονολογία είναι η συγκριση με την τελευταία φωτο του 1954.
> Στα δεξια διακρίνεται ενας μωλος που στην πρώτη φώτο έχει επεκταθεί (οπως είναι και σήμερα)
> 
> Η καρτ ποσταλ είναι τραβηγμένη μαλλον απο τον σταυρό πάνω απο την εκκλησία του Αγίου Παντελεήμων


Ευχαριστω! Λοιπον θα το διορθωσω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Pre-war Kavala

Kavala.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σκηνες απο το λιμανι της Καβαλας κατα το γυρισμα του φιλμ Top Kapi  (3 με 9 Οκτωβριου 1963). 

Διακρινονται και η Μελινα Μερκουρη, ο Maximilian Schell, ο Jules Dassen, και ο  Peter Ustinov ...   _Και φυσικα το λιμανι_!
______________________
Γυρίσματα της κινηματογραφικής ταινίας του Ζυλ Ντασέν «Τοπκαπί» στην Καβάλα.

 Ταινία Επικαίρων 

Ο σκηνοθέτης Ζυλ Ντασέν επιβλέπει τα γυρίσματα της κινηματογραφικής του ταινίας «Τοπκαπί», τα οποία πραγματοποιούνται στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας. Μεταξύ των ηθοποιών που πρωταγωνιστούν στην ταινία διακρίνονται οι Μελίνα Μερκούρη, Μαξιμίλιαν Σελ και Πήτερ Ουστίνοφ.
________________________

Από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.


http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...538&thid=11274

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καβαλα 1920

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Kavala.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Tο λιμανι της Καβαλας 

KAvala.jpg
www.delcampe.net

----------


## τοξοτης

Kavala_.jpg

<< Καβάλλα : Η αναχώρησις του Βασιλέως >>

http://mykavala.blogspot.gr/2013/06/1913_26.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Το Μαρία και το Παπαγεωργίου στο λιμάνι το καλοκαίρι του 1963. Σε πρώτο πλάνο τα μοτοράκια Όλγα, Αλκυών και Γλάρος που πήγαιναν Καλαμίτσα και Μπάτη.
Στο βάθος το ξενοδοχείο Πανόραμα υπό ανέγερση. Η αποθήκη του Αποστολόπουλου.
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Tr2mFYLwlZ...0/DSCN3708.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tο λιμανι της Καβαλας 
> 
> KAvala.jpg
> www.delcampe.net


Η ιδια φωτογραφια και καλυτερη, με εξηγηση απο το https://www.facebook.com/26532095363...type=1&theater




> Απέναντι  απο τα "παλιά ψαράδικα"αραγμενα κατά σειρά το θαλάσσιο πουλμαν "*Μαρια*"  το "*Παπαγεωργίου 2*"και στην άλλη πλευρα το "*Αλεξης*" το πρώτο που ήρθε  αντικαθιστώντας εν μέρει τα ξύλινα μεγάλα καϊκια οπως το "*Παπαγεωργίου  1*" το "*Παναγια*"και ίσως 1-2 ακόμη.


Kavala.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η ιδια φωτογραφια και καλυτερη, με εξηγηση απο το https://www.facebook.com/26532095363...type=1&theater


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι φωτογραφίες που περιέχονται στην ιστοσελίδα που παρέθεσες φίλε Νίκο

----------


## sylver23

Από τον Akis Vidiniotis στην ομάδα Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας στο Facebook.
 Όπως μας πληροφορεί είναι ''Στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας τα επιβατηγά "Αλέξης", "Παπαγεωργίου" και το φέρυ μπόουτ "Αμφίπολις",1965''

Akis Vidiniotis‎Παλιες φωτογρ&.jpg



Πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από τον Akis Vidiniotis στην ομάδα Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας στο Facebook.
>  Όπως μας πληροφορεί είναι ''Στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας τα επιβατηγά "Αλέξης", "Παπαγεωργίου" και το φέρυ μπόουτ "Αμφίπολις",1965''
> 
> Akis Vidiniotis‎Παλιες φωτογρ&.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή


ο _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙ_ (κατω αριστερα) για το οποιο βρηκαμε μια ανακοινωση στην _Πρωινη_ της Καβαλας της 2ας Ιουλιου 1960. 

19600702 Παπαγεωργιου ΙΙ Πρωινη Καβαλας.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> ο _ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙ_ (κατω αριστερα) για το οποιο βρηκαμε μια ανακοινωση στην _Πρωινη_ της Καβαλας της 2ας Ιουλιου 1960. 
> 
> 19600702 Παπαγεωργιου ΙΙ Πρωινη Καβαλας.jpg


Το σκάφος κάτω αριστερά στη φωτογραφία είναι το ΑΛΕΞΗΣ. Το ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε προφίλ δεξια. 
Όσο για το "ΙΙ" στην ανακοίνωση που παραπέμπει στην "παντόφλα"  ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙ, ασφαλώς είναι λάθος. Αν διαβάσουμε όμως προσεκτικά τι  αναφέρει στη λεζάντα της καρτ ποστάλ ο χρήστης που την ανέβασε στο facebook 



> Απέναντι  απο τα "παλιά ψαράδικα"αραγμενα κατά σειρά το θαλάσσιο πουλμαν "*Μαρια*"  το "*Παπαγεωργίου 2*"και στην άλλη πλευρα το "*Αλεξης*" το πρώτο που ήρθε  αντικαθιστώντας εν μέρει τα ξύλινα μεγάλα καϊκια οπως το "*Παπαγεωργίου  1*" το "*Παναγια*"και ίσως 1-2 ακόμη.


προκύπτει η πιθανότητα να αναφερόταν το "πούλμαν" ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ως "2" σε  αντιδιαστολή με το αναφερόμενο προγενέστερο ξύλινο καΐκι ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ  που αναφέρεται ως "1". Ίσως ο συντάκτης της αγγελίας να ακολούθησε αυτή η  προφορική διαφοροποίηση.

Ας δούμε εδώ άλλη μια φωτογραφία της Καβάλας με το ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ δεξιά και ένα από τα Algerine του ΠΝ δεξιά.

10468377_304784643018108_377767158328389906_n.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Η Καβάλα από το κατάστρωμα ενός λίμπερτυ. 

Kavala 1950.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές ακόμη παλιές φωτογραφίες της Καβάλας.

Kavala_1.jpg
http://voreioskavalaris.blogspot.gr/...blog-post.html

Kavala_3.jpg
Kavala_2.jpg

http://kavala-gv.blogspot.gr/

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καθέλκυση στο παραδοσιακό καρνάγιο της Καβάλας που παραμένει και σήμερα στην ίδια θέση

kavala karnagio.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Με καλό τσιπουράκι και μεζέδες για όσους ψάξουν..

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες που έχουν βγει σε δημοπρασία στο ebay και δείχνουν το λιμάνι της Καβάλας τον Απρίλη του 1941. Το φορτηγό πλοίο NORBURG είναι πλευρισμένο για να παραλάβει γερμανικές δυνάμεις και να τις μεταφέρει στη Λέσβο και στη Χίο. To ΝΟRBURG (ναυπήγησης 1922, 2.392 κ.ο.χ., της Flensburger Dampfer Co) αναφέρεται σε ορισμένες πηγές οτι βυθίστηκε από το Υ/Β ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ στις 10.11.41 κοντά στον όρμο της Σούδας, κάτι που όμως δεν συνέβη. Το πλοίο είχε τορπιλιστεί ήδη από το βρετανικό Υ/Β TORBAY στις 10.9.41 στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου και βυθίστηκε. Εκεί παρέμενε υπό επισκευή μέχρι που δέχτηκε εκ νέου επίθεση από το Υ/Β TRIUMPH στις 24.11.41 . Το πλοίο ανελκύστηκε και μεταφέρθηκε για επισκευές στην Τεργέστη όπου αυτοβυθίστηκε στο τέλος του πολέμου.

kavala 1941.jpgnorburg.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καρτ ποστάλ της Καβάλας όπου βλέπουμε και το ξύλινο καΐκι ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ που έκανε τη γραμμή προς Θάσο, όπως είχαμε γράψει και παλιότερα:



> Όσο για το "ΙΙ" στην ανακοίνωση που παραπέμπει στην "παντόφλα"  ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΙΙ, ασφαλώς είναι λάθος. Αν διαβάσουμε όμως προσεκτικά τι  αναφέρει στη λεζάντα της καρτ ποστάλ ο χρήστης που την ανέβασε στο facebook 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Απέναντι  απο τα "παλιά ψαράδικα"αραγμενα κατά σειρά το θαλάσσιο πουλμαν "Μαρια"  το "Παπαγεωργίου 2"και στην άλλη πλευρα το "Αλεξης" το πρώτο που ήρθε  αντικαθιστώντας εν μέρει τα ξύλινα μεγάλα καϊκια οπως το "Παπαγεωργίου  1" το "Παναγια"και ίσως 1-2 ακόμη._
> 
> 
> προκύπτει η πιθανότητα να αναφερόταν το "πούλμαν" ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ως "2" σε  αντιδιαστολή με το αναφερόμενο προγενέστερο ξύλινο καΐκι ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ  που αναφέρεται ως "1". Ίσως ο συντάκτης της αγγελίας να ακολούθησε αυτή η  προφορική διαφοροποίηση.


papageorgiou I.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Κάποια εποχή, μάλλον τη δεκαετία του '60, στον κυμματοθραύστη της Καβάλας ήταν δεμένα και τρία σλέπια που φαίνονται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία. Το μοντέλο ενός από αυτά εκτίθεται στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο της Καβάλας.

slepia at kavala.jpg

----------


## giorgos m.

> Φυσικά και όχι
> Κατι πολύ απλο που δείχνει οτι δεν είναι σωστή η χρονολογία είναι η συγκριση με την τελευταία φωτο του 1954.
> Στα δεξια διακρίνεται ενας μωλος που στην πρώτη φώτο έχει επεκταθεί (οπως είναι και σήμερα)
> 
> Η καρτ ποσταλ είναι τραβηγμένη μαλλον απο τον σταυρό πάνω απο την εκκλησία του Αγίου Παντελεήμων


H καρτ ποστάλ είναι τραβηγμένη το 1958.

----------

